# craftsman router model #26620



## hshumsky (Jan 10, 2008)

undefinedundefined
what circle/edge guide will work with craftsman router model # 26620, sears sold me a guide with a model # 25968, the sub baseplate will not configure to the router?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Don't know about the circle guide hshumsky, but welcome to the Router Forums.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You need the guide for a Bosch 1617 router. Your 26620 router is a clone and built by Bosch. For the record it came in 2nd place after the 1617 in a comparison test a couple yars ago. A good router to own.


----------

